# Italian Job Stereo



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I was watching this movie and wondered just how loud a stereo would have to be for Seth Greens quote. Any idea what it would take to make a stereo so loud it blows women's clothes off?


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm figuring it's the hair trick on a whole other level. How much air would you have to move to pull this off? Any input from the SPL guys?

We've all seen Steve Meade shred phone books in slot ported sub enclosures. I'm figuring if someone where to stand in a giant port the same effect could be achieved for clothes. What kind of power would it take and how many subs, for a sub box slot port 6' high and 3' wide?


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

I supposed if you achieved this, the girl would not only be naked, but also very deaf.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

also probably dead because of internal organ damage at the spl that'd be required to pull this off


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I have no doubt it would be hazardous. Bruising at a minimum. But could it be done?


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

Lycancatt said:


> also probably dead because of internal organ damage at the spl that'd be required to pull this off


some people may be in to that, too.


----------



## Frijoles24 (Apr 19, 2010)

well. this is a tire exploding. blows his shirt off.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0e0oSUi4SU


----------



## alcatraz5768 (Jul 25, 2016)

mrnix said:


> I supposed if you achieved this, the girl would not only be naked, but also very deaf.


What?


----------

